# flatbands ergo



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i came home from school yesterday and a package was waiting for me on the table, i knew what it was and ripped it open in excitement!

its a flat band ego, in desert iron wood







took 11 days to get here in the uk. The frame itself is a lot chunkier than i imagined giving you a very nice grip around the slingshot, its about 1 inch thick, it has a polyurethane finish on it (i think ) which makes the slingshots feel like glass! I was actually a bit weiry about buying the ergo because im not usually a gangsta style shooting because i usually get fork hits when doing so, this slingshot is totally different great design and very comfortable to shoot. The iron wood has some beautiful markings and is very heavy, dense and hard wood the weight helps you alot with shooting i think.

Gary produces some beautiful slingshots, he replies fast to you gives you some great tips on bands ect and even gives you a full choice of bands and a flat pouch a moulded pouch. Dont hesitate to buy one of theses he has a range of designs to choose from with all different woods to choose from too.

well worth the money!












































thanks for viewing !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

DESERT IRONWOOD!!!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You'll never do better than one of Flatbands forks, there are many out there that are fancier, and more hi tech but never better.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Flatband's Ergos are right up there at the top, and desert ironwood? . . makes for a very classy slingshot. You will love shooting and looking at that fork. Congratulations!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Desert ironwood is a much better looking than what we call ironwood in N.C. Our ironwood is hard but boring. It does take stain well.


----------

